#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Материалы московского центра ФПМТ "Ганден Тендар Линг"

## Гелек

Аудиозаписи учений, данных во время визита Геше Грэхема Вудхауза в Москву в сентябре 2011 года - семинар "Ум и его потенциал", лекция "Поиск внутреннего покоя" и краткий комментарий на практику Зеленой Тары.

Лежит все здесь

----------

Kit (18.12.2011)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Комментарий на гуру-йогу ламы Цонкапы "Сотня божеств Тушиты"

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (25.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей М.

Видеозапись семинара досточтимого Лобсанга Намгьяла "Как медитировать" (24-26 июня 2011):

часть 1, часть 2, часть 3, часть 4, часть 5, часть 6, часть 7, часть 8, часть 9

----------

Galina (20.10.2011), Дондог (21.10.2011), Дордже (21.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (25.10.2011), Оскольд (06.04.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Лочжонг "Расставание с четырьмя привязанностями"

----------

Homer (21.11.2011), Дордже (21.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (25.10.2011)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Польза принятия Прибежища. Обязательства Прибежища

----------

Homer (21.11.2011), Дордже (21.11.2011)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Закон кармы. Причинно-следственная связь

Видео: Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Три Драгоценности. Качества Будды, Дхармы и Сангхи

Видео: Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Польза принятия Прибежища. Обязательства Прибежища

----------

Homer (21.11.2011), Дордже (21.11.2011)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Семинар Геше Нгаванга Тукдже "Три основы пути" (5 лекций)

----------

Asanga (27.11.2011)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Три уровня взаимозависимости

----------

Дордже (12.12.2011), Оскольд (31.03.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Двенадцать звеньев взаимозависимого происхождения

----------

Дордже (12.12.2011), Оскольд (31.03.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Духовный учитель (1) 
(или аудио-версия)

Видео: Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Духовный учитель (2) Преданность учителю
(или аудио-версия)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Доктор Александр Берзин - Система Чакрасамвары в контексте высшей йога-тантры традиции Гелуг

----------

Caddy (05.03.2012), Galina (04.03.2012), Lungrig (29.02.2012), Svarog (29.02.2012), Оскольд (29.02.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Доктор Александр Берзин - Семинар "Отношения с духовным учителем" (день 1, сессия 1)

----------

Caddy (05.03.2012), Galina (05.03.2012), Lungrig (05.03.2012), лесник (04.03.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Доктор Александр Берзин - Семинар "Отношения с духовным учителем" (день 1, сессия 2)

Видео: Доктор Александр Берзин - Семинар "Отношения с духовным учителем" (день 1, сессия 3)

----------

Caddy (05.03.2012), Galina (05.03.2012), Lungrig (06.03.2012), Оскольд (06.03.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Доктор Александр Берзин - Семинар "Отношения с духовным учителем" (день 2, сессия 1)

----------

Caddy (07.03.2012), Galina (19.03.2012), Оскольд (06.03.2012)

----------


## Гелек

И наконец: Доктор Александр Берзин - Семинар "Отношения с духовным учителем" (все видео в правильном порядке)

----------

Caddy (07.03.2012), Galina (19.03.2012), Lungrig (08.03.2012), Дордже (07.03.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Аудио: Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Комментарий на "Сущность очищенного золота" (лекция 1)

----------

Оскольд (19.03.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Комментарий на "Сущность очищенного золота" (лекция 1)

----------

Оскольд (19.03.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Комментарий на "Сущность очищенного золота" (лекция 2)

----------

Оскольд (31.03.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Комментарий на "Сущность очищенного золота" (лекция 3)

----------

Оскольд (05.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

http://www.youtube.com/user/BerzinAr...?feature=watch Лекции Берзина.

----------

Lungrig (10.04.2012), Гелек (10.04.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Комментарий на "Сущность очищенного золота" (лекция 4)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Семинар геше Нгаванга Тукдже по тексту "Восемь строф тренировки ума"

День 1, сессия 1

День 1, сессия 2

День 1, сессия 3

День 2, сессия 1

----------

Lungrig (26.04.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Комментарий на "Сущность очищенного золота" (лекция 5)

Видео: Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Комментарий на "Сущность очищенного золота" (лекция 6)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Онди Уилсон - Вводная лекция к семинару "Преобразование проблем в путь" (день 1, сессия 1)

Видео: Онди Уилсон - Семинар "Преобразование проблем в радость" (день 2, сессия 1)

----------

Galina (25.05.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Онди Уилсон - Семинар "Преобразование проблем в радость (день 2, сессия 2)

Видео: Онди Уилсон - Семинар "Преобразование проблем в радость (день 2, сессия 3)

Видео: Онди Уилсон - Семинар "Преобразование проблем в радость (день 3, сессия 1)

----------

Galina (28.05.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Онди Уилсон - Семинар "Преобразование проблем" (все видео в правильном порядке)

----------


## Гелек

ВИДЕО: Онди Уилсон - Буддизм как благая психология

ВИДЕО: Онди Уилсон - Избегая искушений: как жить в мире иллюзий

----------

Galina (12.07.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Онди Уилсон - Будда как пример

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Онди Уилсон - Семинар "Тренировка ума (на основе текста Дхармаракшиты "Колесо острых орудий")" (все сессии)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Комментарий на "Сущность очищенного золота" (лекция 7)

Видео: Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Комментарий на "Сущность очищенного золота" (лекция 8)

Видео: Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Комментарий на "Сущность очищенного золота" (лекция 9)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Досточтимая Робина Куртин - Семинар "Смерть и перерождение" (сессия 1)

----------


## Гелек

Аудио: Ретрит с Аланом Уоллесом по практике шаматхи (записи всех сессий учений и медитаций)

----------

Chong_Kwan (03.08.2012), Lungrig (21.09.2012), Джнянаваджра (12.09.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Досточтимый Лобсанг Намгьял - Лекция "Мирная жизнь, мирная смерть"

Видео: Досточтимая Робина Куртин - Лекция "Сам себе психолог"

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.09.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Геше Грэхем Вудхауз - Лекция "Причина, следствие, относительность, взаимозависимость"

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Геше Грэхем Вудхауз - Семинар "Карма: причины и следствия" (все сессии)

----------


## Гелек

Видео: Геше Грэхем Вудхауз - Предисловие к практике Будды Медицины

Видео: Геше Грэхем Вудхауз - Открытая лекция "Как работать с гневом"

----------


## Нико

А что же про "Золотое солнце"-то не пишете?

----------

Гелек (01.10.2012)

----------


## Гелек

> А что же про "Золотое солнце"-то не пишете?


Раздали большую часть первого тиража на открытых лекциях учеников ламы Сопы летом, оставшаяся часть ушла в буддийские регионы - теперь ждем-готовим второй тираж, который сможем уже распространять по почте, электронно и прочими способами. Как появится - обязательно будет анонс.

----------

Galina (20.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (18.12.2012), Нико (01.10.2012)

----------


## Гелек

(Аудио) Все аудиоматериалы с визита доктора Алекса Берзина в Москву (октябрь - ноябрь 2012)

----------

Caddy (15.11.2012)

----------


## Гелек

(Видео) Доктор Алекс Берзин - Метод "Интеграция жизни"

(Аудио) Досточтимая Робина Куртин - Семинар "Смерть и непостоянство"

(Аудио) Досточтимая Робина Куртин - Ретрит по практике Ваджрасаттвы

----------


## Гелек

(Видео) Досточтимый Лобсанг Намгьял - Комментарий на практику Будды Медицины

----------

Dron (06.04.2013), Galina (25.01.2013), Гъелкапри Мепа (23.01.2013)

----------


## Гелек

(Видео) Доктор Алекс Берзин – Комментарий на "Йогу духовного наставника, нераздельного с Авалокитешварой"

----------

Dron (06.04.2013)

----------


## Гелек

(Видео) Доктор Алекс Берзин - Шесть подготовительных практик и советы по нгондро (семинар)

----------

Dron (06.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (06.04.2013)

----------

